# 2 separate Teiche verbinden .....



## feifelm1983 (29. März 2009)

Hallo wir würden gern 2 seperate Teiche verbinden, dass Fische von a nach b schwimmen können

Am besten  nur eine Folie benutzen

Wäre es mögich?

z.b über ein Rohr was man in beiden Teichen stellt, durch unterdruck steigt das Wasser im Roh nach oben und die Fische können hin und her schwimmen?

Kennt einer noch eine Idee?


----------



## scholzi (29. März 2009)

*AW: 2 seperate Teiche verbinden .....*

:Willkommen2 im Forum
 Wie weit sind denn deine Teiche auseinander und wie groß sind deine Fische?
Gibt es Bilder?
Meinst du das so mit dem Unterdruck nur als Rohr mit Bogen
http://files.gartenteich-spronk.de/Hanke/Hanke.htm


----------



## feifelm1983 (29. März 2009)

*AW: 2 seperate Teiche verbinden .....*



scholzi schrieb:


> :Willkommen2 im Forum
> Wie weit sind denn deine Teiche auseinander und wie groß sind deine Fische?
> Gibt es Bilder?
> Meinst du das so mit dem Unterdruck nur als Rohr mit Bogen
> http://files.gartenteich-spronk.de/Hanke/Hanke.htm



Also teich 1 ist schon lange da, auseinander wären sie hm vllt unter 1 meter , weniger

1 großer und sonst kleinere. der große könnte nicht hin und her schwimmen denk ich mir

bilder ne leider nicht, vllt morgen


----------



## scholzi (29. März 2009)

*AW: 2 seperate Teiche verbinden .....*

Also wenn dir 10 cm reichen, würd ich es mit solchen Foliendurchführungen und 1m 110er Rohr machen!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Tankdurchfuehrun...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Natürlich unter der Wasseroberfläche


----------



## feifelm1983 (29. März 2009)

*AW: 2 seperate Teiche verbinden .....*

und da kann ich die Folie soverlegen das ich nicht schweißen müsste die folie? mit den Flunschen verbinden


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2 seperate Teiche verbinden .....*

Also durch ein 110er Rohr wird kein Fisch schwimmen denke ich mal. DN 300 sollten es schon mindestens sein, und das wird was die Durchführungen betrifft richtig teuer.


----------



## schrope (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2 seperate Teiche verbinden .....*



			
				Koi-Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> DN 300 sollten es schon mindestens sein, und das wird was die Durchführungen betrifft richtig teuer.



Ja, die 300er liegen so bei ca. 300€, wobei die 110er bei ca. 10€ liegen.

Ist die Folie eigentlich neu? Wenn ja kannst du sie kleben, ansonsten wenn sie nicht zu alt ist nur noch schweißen.

Noch eine Möglichkeit hast du: 
Bau dir einen Kanal aus PVC Platten selbst, den kannst du dann auch an die Folie anflanschen. PVC Platten sind zwar auch recht teuer, aber ich glaube das kommt in Summe trotzdem billiger. Und die Platten kannst du kleben. 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## feifelm1983 (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2 seperate Teiche verbinden .....*

wie es scheint wird nur der vorhandene Teich von 2006 vergrößert! vllt  1,5x größer, mal sehen!!

Die Verbindung fällt wohl weg, die Teichfolie wird schon teuer genung sein! Schade hmmm

Gebe es dennOptische Tricks mit dennen man arbeiten kann, dass der Anschein da ist, als wären es 2 Teiche??


----------



## Icke (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2 separate Teiche verbinden .....*

Mach es doch so, wie ich es plane; mit einer Kanalverbindung.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## feifelm1983 (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2 separate Teiche verbinden .....*



Icke schrieb:


> Mach es doch so, wie ich es plane; mit einer Kanalverbindung.
> 
> Grüße
> Tobias



kanalverbindung? erzähl mal genauer? MFG


----------



## Icke (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2 separate Teiche verbinden .....*

Bei mir soll das ganze so aussehen: (Siehe Anhang Skizze1)
Wenn du dann den Anschein von zwei seperaten Teichen erwecken willst, kannst du ja noch eine Brücke über die Verbindung bauen... (Skizze 2)


----------



## feifelm1983 (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2 separate Teiche verbinden .....*



Icke schrieb:


> Bei mir soll das ganze so aussehen: (Siehe Anhang Skizze1)
> Wenn du dann den Anschein von zwei seperaten Teichen erwecken willst, kannst du ja noch eine Brücke über die Verbindung bauen... (Skizze 2)





Aha so meinst Du das 
KLingt Interessant 

aber vllt geht es doch mit 2 Teichen 

Beide Teich, der Übergang werden zuerst so ausgegraben,  das man aus Beton, Esstrich (weiß nicht welches bessere wäre, wegen Eis, Algen ect) den Rand und Übergang verschallen tut. Dann im Inneren alls ausgraben und den Boden auch mit Beton oder Esstrich! Und beim Übergang kann man ja z.b Holz drüber legen  Als optischen Trick ein Steg 

Aber mein Vater meinte, 2 Teichen würden unterscheidlich arbeiten und den Übergang an beiden verbindungen brechen lassen! Was denkt ihr?

Müsste untem Beton, Esstrich noch Kies, Kalk oder sand damit es als Dämpfung dient zw. Beton und Erde??


----------



## Annett (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2 separate Teiche verbinden .....*

Hi,

wie ist denn die Höhe der Wasseroberfläche in beiden Teichen?
Wirklich gleich hoch? 

Ansonsten läuft der eine etwas leer und der andere etwas über..... nur mal so als Hinweis. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren

Ich würde einen nach oben mehr oder minder offenen Bau bevorzugen. Erstens geht es ohne Foliendurchbrüche und zweitens haben die Fische sicher mehr Vertrauen dazu, als zu einem dunklen Rohr. Wobei 1m Länge vielleicht noch machbar für sie ist. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## feifelm1983 (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2 separate Teiche verbinden .....*

der 1 Teich soll vergrößert werden, er ist schon da seit 2006!

Der 2  wird erst noch gegraben 

aber was ssagt ihr zu meiner Idee im vorletzen Thema???


----------



## feifelm1983 (31. März 2009)

*AW: 2 separate Teiche verbinden .....*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/1676/

Teich von vorne, noch freie Fläche aber

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/1675/


von hinten, freie Fläche aber noch

Rechts kann man den jetzigen Teich erkennen


----------



## schrope (31. März 2009)

*AW: 2 separate Teiche verbinden .....*

Hi!
Mal ganz ehrlich:
Ich würde an deiner Stelle den alten Teich, der ja nicht wirklich groß ist, komplett wegreißen und aus dem vorhandenen Platz einen neuen machen. Dann kannst du auch eine ganze neue Folie verlegen und wenn du willst auch dann noch die optik von zwei "getrennten" Teichen erzeugen.
Du kannst auch aus dem alten Teiche einen Pflanzenfilter machen und verbindest die Teiche nur zwecks Filtereinlauf ala NG. So um Beispiel.







Hier ist der kleine Teil links von der Brücke der Filterbereicht und rechts der eigentliche Teich mit z.B. Fischen.
Das könntest du ebenfalls realisieren. Schau die das System noch einmal auf der NG-Hompage an bzw. den Teichbau von Micha.

Platz hast du anscheinend ja.....

MfG,
Peter


----------

